# Is there anywhere in Canada that's likely to have snow by the 2nd week in December?



## boyblue (Dec 30, 2006)

We snowmobile, so we're looking for places that are likely to have a lot of snow by the second week in December.  We were lucky in Banff a couple years ago but we were unlucky in Ontario this year (there was enough snow but the trails were not open).  We found out that in Ontario sleds cannot be rented until the trails open - an insurance requirement.

We don't like repeating destinations but now realize that there may be only a few places that meet the requirement so we are coming up with a short list (3 to 6 places).  Most of the places we will try will be in mountainous regions in the U.S like Colorado, Montana & Washington.  Where in Canada would you suggest we try?


----------



## alanmj (Dec 30, 2006)

Yukon, NWT and Nunavut....


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 30, 2006)

The Canadian Rockies are your best bet.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 30, 2006)

Canadian Rockies or Whistler area.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 30, 2006)

I live in the North of Quebec (Nunavik) and people ski-doo here since beginning on November  We are always having snow in November, even sometimes in October for good.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 30, 2006)

*North*

I went to Mt. Tremblant in early November and was hit by a snow storm.  Again just before Christmas, there was no snow, just like late fall.

There is no guarantee you will get snow related activities in Canada, except very far north, where airfare is more expensive than a round the world ticket. Also, there is no timeshare property in these areas.

The key is north: northern Alberta, northern Ontario and northern Quebec.  If there is much snow, driving can be a nuisance or a danger.

If you must stay in a timeshare, Mt. Tremblant is the best choice.  It is less than 2 hours north of Montreal airport.  If there is not enough snow, use Mt. Tremblant as a base and keep driving north for day trips.  2 hours north of Mt. Tremblant will you find an 80% chance of snow and snow related activities in early December.  The official season in Mt. Tremblant is November 18, but of course, there is no guarantee, which is God's wishes.


----------



## Lenora (Dec 31, 2006)

I live in about 45 minutes north of Toronto and we usually have snow the 2nd week of December. This year is very abnormal. We still don't have any snow.


----------



## boyblue (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

